# RecipeDB - Irish Setter Spit



## brettprevans (2/6/12)

Irish Setter Spit  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 3rd Vicbrew 2010 and 2nd beerfest 2009 Dark Ales & LagersI used slightly stale hops in my vicbrew entry and still got a third. would have placed better if it was fresh. Unfortunately my nationals entry was infected so very poor placing. Its a cracker.I reccomend fermenting on the cool side.I have also made a more 'potent' version for fun which drinks just as well46L batch9.5kg Trad Ale (marris would work well)1.75kg carared0.35kg caraaroma0.14kg choc malt20g wye target @ 6045g EKG @60minw1084   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8.2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.5 kg Weyermann Carared    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    12 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale         46L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 17.7 IBU   Efficiency 82%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 29 EBC   Batch Size 46L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/12)

some of the boys asked me to post this up. its a great recipe that can be easily altered to make it a heavy irish red or even a US red by subbing the hops and backing off on the choch, adding a little sugaz to dry it out etc.

as for yeast starter. just use mr malty or alternative to make sure you use the right amount. if you want more esters underpitch slightly. for a more clean ferment, overpitch. cool fermentation is recomended though

edit: oh an using a differant base malt such as TFMO or golden promise would also be a go-er for comps. for JW trad is fine for normal drinking. GP will add more caramel, MO will be more buscuity.


----------



## Wolfman (3/6/12)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Dazza88 (28/6/12)

cant see a mash temp or schedule. on the higher side?


----------



## tiprya (28/6/12)

Also, what specific temperature would you recommend fermenting at?

I did my last Irish red at 18 and it turned out nicely, definitely some esters coming through.


----------



## Dazza88 (28/6/12)

i am thinking of using lager yeast on one batch and 1084 on another. you can ferment us05 at 15 for clean ferment. done 1272 down to 14 no probs


----------



## brettprevans (28/6/12)

DazDog said:


> cant see a mash temp or schedule. on the higher side?





tiprya said:


> Also, what specific temperature would you recommend fermenting at?
> 
> I did my last Irish red at 18 and it turned out nicely, definitely some esters coming through.


you want me to give away all my secrets? lol!! 

my bad for missing that
Mash 65-67C. I mashed at 65C
fermentation: 16-18C for 99% of the ferment then warm up for a few days to make sure its finished. I fermented mine on the cool side at about 16C.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/12)

Thanks CM2, I'll be lifting this recipe for my own use. Might put Willamette in, since that's what I have, but yeah - been wanting a good IRA recipe.


----------

